# Lexapro feedback



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I will be starting the antidepressant called Lexapro (10mg) soon. Has anyone else ever been on this medication? I am worried about any side effects that may occur. I have been gathering up through research all information that I can obtain. I also am not sure which is the best time of the day or night to take it? I appreciate any and all information.Thank you!


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi DeDeI took lexapro for 1 day. It has very little side effects but not as many. I took mine at night right before I went to bed. I ended up waking up in the middle of the night and VERY nausues and had a warm feeling that started at my heart and sent waves to my fingure tips. The warm feeling ended up going away but I ended up sick all weekend. My doctor still wants me to get on it thou. He told me to fight threw the side effects and start by taking a half a pill. for awhile. He also told me to try taking it with apple juice and acouple hours before I go to bed. My IBS symptoms have seemed to stop in the past couple of weeks so I am still debating if I am going to try it for a second time. But it might work for you. Just try sticking with it unless u can't take it anymore. Let us know how It went and feel free to ask anything.


----------



## asafir (Oct 21, 2002)

I've been on Paxil, Prozac, Celexa and other SSRI's. For me Prozac was the best but aggravated by IBS (C dominant) after a few weeks. Took it for anxiety--for this it worked very well, but I couldn;'t take the IBS side effects. I've tried Lexapro twice--once at 2.5 mg (1/4th a pill) and after three days my IBS was as bad as after two months on Prozac. Unlike Prozac, I found Lexapro worked on my mind within a couple of days--good and bad. Good in that it made me less anxious. Bad, in that I had nightmares and disrupted sleep (With Prozac and the others, I had dreams but not scary ones). The next time I was on Lexapro (after waiting a week for my IBS to stablize) I titrated the stuff with water so that I was only taking .5 mg per day--20 times less than the recommended dose. Got the same side effects after three days, so I stopped.Everyone is affeced by these things differently, so it may work for you. My only advice is to start slow--don't just gobble down a whole pill. Try 1/2 or 1/4th for a few days just to make sure you aren't ultra sensitive.


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

I have been on Lexapro and Wellbutrin for the past few weeks and I'm doing fine. I was on Celexa but it caused severe fatigue in me. The Lexapro is a form of Celexa but I'm not having the tiredness with it. My IBS is almost nonexistant after at least 12 years. I also take Caltrate 600, once a day. Good luck to you.. Carol


----------

